

Controlling more than iTunes with Bluetooth headset - jamesfator

I find myself using iTunes less and less these days and yet the media controls on my Bluetooth headset are hard coded to that program. After searching online, there were no solutions that were better than going as far to modify the iTunes binary.
I&#x27;ve opened up a project that I&#x27;ve been working on for a little bit that solves this problem. My goal was to make the media buttons on the headset act the same way the ones on the keyboard work; which ever media app that&#x27;s open at the time will gain the ability to be controlled.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;JamesFator&#x2F;BTHSControl
This ended up being a project that I did for myself, but if anyone can get any use out of it, that would be awesome.
======
voltagex_
Eep. It's no doubt a cool hack, but distributing AVRCPAgent isn't going to end
well. Do you have a way that your installer could patch the existing
AVRCPAgent? Also, how do people restore the original file after running your
install.sh?

~~~
jamesfator
Thanks for the reply! The thing about it, is that the AVRCPAgent is replaced
by something else in 10.10 now, so I've been able to run it kind of on the
side. It's definitely a hacky solution, but that's why I brought it here to
hopefully get some advice.

------
voltagex_
Next time you might want to have
[https://github.com/JamesFator/BTHSControl](https://github.com/JamesFator/BTHSControl)
as the story link instead of making this a text only post

